# Red Cherry shrimps



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! In my aquarium i used to have a lot of red cherry shrimps, but now that I planted UG and some other plants I can't see the shrimps! Even when I feed them. I have no clue on how I can get them to come out of there hiding places. They used to come out when i fead them, but now they don't! Can some on help me on what I can do to get them to come out?


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
My shrimps don't seem to be liking the food I give them! I don't know what the best food for them is. Does anyone know what the best food for Red Cherry shrimps is?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've merged these two threads since you basically are asking the same question.

First, are you sure the shrimp are still alive? Second, shrimp hide a lot by nature, and with lots of plants you can go a long time without seeing them. They are much more likely to show themselves if there are no fish or other potential pedators in the tank.

Cherry shrimp will eat a wide variety of foods. Since they can get a lot of algae, biofilm, and plant material in a normal planted tank, try giving them something with more protein to lure them out. Mine like any kind of sinking pellet, and really like frozen brine shrimp and blood worms.

Be careful not to over feed.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Feed every other day to every 3 days. TOo much protein will cause problems, I suggest maintaining a strict veggie diet and protein as a treat. 

Like the above post, are the shrimp still alive? I would check around the UG......
It's weird for cherries not to come out for food.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Any fish in the tank? I use azoo max growth and max breed once I put the food down they all swarm to the food with in seconds ,,,check out my shrine videos at YouTube search for nyreps


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help! No, there is no other fish in the tank its just the Red Cherry shrimps!


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes i'm pretty sure the shrimps are still alive!


----------



## eco (Jul 6, 2012)

The more shrimp you get the less shy they become!


----------



## krcsasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the help!  :biggrin:


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

Perhaps they already have enough to eat from the micro-organisms growing on the UG. Regardless I would check on them often because I had a tank once filled with HC and during feeding time they still all come out to eat.


----------

